# Early 50’s Monark Super Deluxe



## Brian (Jan 14, 2020)

Stumbled across this bike and may have an opportunity to purchase it. Not sure yet. I haven’t kept up with the going prices of these Super Deluxes but from what I’ve seen they usually are up there in price. This appears to be all original, complete and in good shape. Just needs a good cleaning. 
Do any of you mind giving me some ideas of what this bike may be worth,...generally. This is only picture I have.
Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2020)

Sorry misspelled,... MONARK


----------



## dogdart (Jan 14, 2020)

Looks like a really nice original. Should clean up nice . Has Monark pedals, a plus . Monarks seem to have held there value, especially when OG. I'd value it at $1000-1200.


----------



## bike (Jan 14, 2020)

If they  had the other pedal it would be a real plus- getting real hard to find.
 I would like to buy it for 1000 - a safe bet.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 14, 2020)

start at $450 just to see where they are at on price.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice Monark, has the good deep fenders, dual crash rail seat, bird on the front fender, looks like the crash rails on the tank & if those are Monark pedals that's a big plus.  All original, I'd say $1,000


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2020)

$750-$800


----------



## gkeep (Jan 15, 2020)

looks like it might have the fork stop under the frame, that would make it a 54. nice bike and should be a sweet rider.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like the crown medallion inserts ard missing on the tank ... it would be nice to see if seller has them as well 
Good luck
Bob


----------



## Nashman (Jan 15, 2020)

Great bike. If you don't p/o the guy with a lowball offer ( that can happen...I don't recommend) I'd go in at $1000.00 and as high as $1500.00 if things progress, & he's not jumping on $ 1 K. Try and find a nicer original. Missing the tank medallions is a bit of a problem, but they show up. ( As Bob says, ask if they have them). When you look at what it costs to build one, get all the parts, even at $1500.00 it's a bargain. Paint and labour alone can easily run that unless you do it yourself on a resto. Why regret losing it over a couple/few hun?  Good luck.


----------



## Brian (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for all your replies. Much appreciated! I’ll see what this weekend brings. I’m hoping to make a deal if he will sell.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 16, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> Looks like the crown medallion inserts ard missing on the tank ... it would be nice to see if seller has them as well
> Good luck
> Bob



There was one or two years where they just had this metal plate there with no medallion on it so this is correct.  With the dual springer fork & train light this bike is a 1950 to 1952.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2020)

TheFizzer said:


> There was one or two years where they just had this metal plate there with no medallion on it so this is correct.  With the dual springer fork & train light this bike is a 1950 to 1952.
> 
> View attachment 1124570
> 
> View attachment 1124571




Good call. I was aware a couple of years ( I was not sure which years/you are the Monark "guy" Fizzer) that had those "blank" medallions, and it's difficult to tell in his picture if there is a void or blanks. Now Brian knows.

I think mine is a dressed up '48 I found back in the 90's barn painted all blue,  sold to a buddy and he upgraded the rack, shroud etc. when he restored it, then I bought it back a few years ago. I feel I have a more correct '48 seat on it now, and an earlier Cadet black face speedo. I know the grips are not correct either, but dig the coke bottles.

I'm not trying to hi-jack the thread, but maybe help show the variations in lights, seat, medallions etc. Mine is a bit of a "mutt" ( not totally stock "correct") but a nice one as my pal did a quality resto/upgrade.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 16, 2020)

TheFizzer said:


> There was one or two years where they just had this metal plate there with no medallion on it so this is correct.  With the dual springer fork & train light this bike is a 1950 to 1952.
> 
> View attachment 1124570
> 
> View attachment 1124571



The medalliions are stainless steel with engraved circles.  Mostly found on Firestones but occasionally on Monarks.  The plastic ones don't hold up that well


----------



## Brian (Jan 16, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Good call. I was aware a couple of years ( I was not sure which years/you are the Monark "guy" Fizzer) that had those "blank" medallions, and it's difficult to tell in his picture if there is a void or blanks. Now Brian knows.
> 
> I think mine is a dressed up '48 I found back in the 90's barn painted all blue,  sold to a buddy and he upgraded the rack, shroud etc. when he restored it, then I bought it back a few years ago. I feel I have a more correct '48 seat on it now, and an earlier Cadet black face speedo. I know the grips are not correct either, but dig the coke bottles.
> 
> ...



Looks great!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2020)

Brian said:


> Looks great!!



 Thanks!


----------



## Brian (Jan 16, 2020)

Guy not responding to my calls or texts now. May be nothing wrong but not sure if my plans to make a deal will go down this weekend or not. Wish me luck! Kinda have my heart set on it now,...Lol


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2020)

Brian said:


> Guy not responding to my calls or texts now. May be nothing wrong but not sure if my plans to make a deal will go down this weekend or not. Wish me luck! Kinda have my heart set on it now,...Lol



Keep trying. The thing is with all these "pickers" shows on TV and the internet, some people think they have GOLD and spoil the actual value and interest for the "true" collector. BIG difference between collectors and "flippers/speculators" and money hungry clowns who just want it so no one else can.  Ha!!


----------



## Brian (Jan 16, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Keep trying. The thing is with all these "pickers" shows on TV and the internet, some people think they have GOLD and spoil the actual value and interest for the "true" collector. BIG difference between collectors and "flippers/speculators" and money hungry clowns who just want it so no one else can.  Ha!!



I have to totally agree with you on that! I’m definitely going to keep trying,...thanks!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 17, 2020)

A SOLID OG Monark like this one is ALWAYS worth the effort!!! 50-52 with crash rails on tank, alot came with the "line enhanced" cover plates on tank.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t think that Gumby green is a common color for this year. I usually see them in red/black, white/black, teal, and blue.


----------



## vincev (Jan 18, 2020)

Hope ya land the bike.I always try to land these even if they are girls version.They are not the rarest or most expensive bikes but they are all class and a true sign of that era.


----------



## JRE (Jan 19, 2020)

They ride really good also. Some day I'll restore mine


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2020)

Well alright guy’s! I got the bike!!!
I’m really happy with this purchase. I got a good deal on it also! The bike is in absolutely amazing condition. After a good cleaning it’s gonna look awesome! You can tell someone rode the bike quite a bit by looking at the wear on the pedals but it was very well taken care of. Completely original with exception of tires. From what I can tell from the serial number it looks to be a 1950.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 19, 2020)

Good for you!


----------



## SteveF (Jan 19, 2020)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cool! That’s a great bike to have on the work stand. What are you going to use for tires?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 19, 2020)

So it’s a 1950 then


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Cool! That’s a great bike to have on the work stand. What are you going to use for tires?



Not sure yet. Hadn’t thought that far yet. 
Still recovering from that new bike thrill,..LOL!
I have a few sets of whitewall Carlisle Lightning Darts. Not sure though. Do you know what came originally on these?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 19, 2020)

Congrats on the bike! Looks great!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 20, 2020)

Great bike! U.S. Royal Chains, white walls!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 20, 2020)

Beautiful, the best fenders/springer fork/headlight combo there is.


----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2020)

Congratulations on your purchase. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Brian (Jan 20, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> Great bike! U.S. Royal Chains, white walls!!
> 
> View attachment 1126594



Thanks!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 20, 2020)

Brian said:


> Not sure yet. Hadn’t thought that far yet.
> Still recovering from that new bike thrill,..LOL!
> I have a few sets of whitewall Carlisle Lightning Darts. Not sure though. Do you know what came originally on these?



They came with Firestones originally


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 20, 2020)

Brian said:


> Not sure yet. Hadn’t thought that far yet.
> Still recovering from that new bike thrill,..LOL!
> I have a few sets of whitewall Carlisle Lightning Darts. Not sure though. Do you know what came originally on these?



I put new tires on a bike I’m going to ride, that way I can put 40psi and have a smoother ride, I’ve been using Duro tires lately. But I’ve seen royal chain, Firestone, lightning dart, and a few others, I’ll have to dig through my monark book for ads, I can’t get to it right now, still.
Riding around regularly on old tires I cannot do. eBay http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254176488570

Amazon.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 20, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> I put new tires on a bike I’m going to ride, that way I can put 40psi and have a smoother ride, I’ve been using Duro tires lately. But I’ve seen royal chain, Firestone, lightning dart, and a few others, I’ll have to dig through my monark book for ads, I can’t get to it right now, still.
> Riding around regularly on old tires I cannot do. eBay http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254176488570
> 
> Amazon.
> ...



I like the Duro tires as well but may I suggest putting something in white walls or even gum walls on this ? I have bought a set of the beach bums for my girlfriend's Giant & they ride nice, quite less friction/rolling resistance & other than a modern motorcycle look seem to be Goood to Gooo @ 35-45 psi (don't see the need to be higher) in 26x2.125 "balloner" fashion


----------



## 1motime (Jan 20, 2020)

A bike like this deserves a really nice set of vintage tires.  Not modern slicks with billboard advertising.  Time and a place for that.  Not this Monark!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 20, 2020)

Also the Columbia Superbs seem fairly nice IF you don't mind the script & the Slick style. I have a set for a Columbia but haven't rode them yet


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> A bike like this deserves a really nice set of vintage tires.  Not modern slicks with billboard advertising.  Time and a place for that.  Not this Monark!



Respectfully understood but the set I have doesn't have the beach bum logo in a stupid stand out billboard


----------



## Brian (Jan 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> A bike like this deserves a really nice set of vintage tires.  Not modern slicks with billboard advertising.  Time and a place for that.  Not this Monark!



I’m thinking for now I’m gonna put vintage era correct tires on it. Probably stick with white walls.  I’m not going to be riding it a lot for now but If I find I’m riding it more than expected may have to change to an appropriate modern tire.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 20, 2020)

Brian said:


> I’m thinking for now I’m gonna put vintage era correct tires on it. Probably stick with white walls.  I’m not going to be riding it a lot for now but If I find I’m riding it more than expected may have to change to an appropriate modern tire.



Understood. I just think if it's not for show, not for retail, & you ever intend to ride & enjoy it then there's Nothing Wrong with modern day tires ; Riders Are More Fun than Lookers


----------



## Brian (Jan 20, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Understood. I just think if it's not for show, not for retail, & you ever intend to ride & enjoy it then there's Nothing Wrong with modern day tires ; Riders Are More Fun than Lookers



I like that,..”Riders are more fun than lookers”
I will have to agree with you on that! LOL


----------



## Nashman (Jan 25, 2020)

Brian said:


> Well alright guy’s! I got the bike!!!
> I’m really happy with this purchase. I got a good deal on it also! The bike is in absolutely amazing condition. After a good cleaning it’s gonna look awesome! You can tell someone rode the bike quite a bit by looking at the wear on the pedals but it was very well taken care of. Completely original with exception of tires. From what I can tell from the serial number it looks to be a 1950. View attachment 1126329
> View attachment 1126330
> 
> ...



RIGHT ON!!!!  Great news!!  Stellar bike!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 25, 2020)

Brian said:


> I like that,..”Riders are more fun than lookers”
> I will have to agree with you on that! LOL



I recommend John's ( on the Cabe) U.S. Royal repro chain link's. I ride them on most of my bikes. They come in a variety of tread colors and whitewalls or cream, ride like a dream!! Green and cream whitewalls would look swell. They are high pressure with a vintage look. The ridged fluted side whitewall rocks!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 25, 2020)

What a Great Score !!    Keep that one close by !     I would agree with the " John's Chain "   tires.   You'll get a vintage look with the attributes of modern rubber .   Please keep us updated on your Sweet Ride !     Congratulations !


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2020)

Nashman said:


> I recommend John's ( on the Cabe) U.S. Royal repro chain link's. I ride them on most of my bikes. They come in a variety of tread colors and whitewalls or cream, ride like a dream!! Green and cream whitewalls would look swell. They are high pressure with a vintage look. The ridged fluted side whitewall rocks!
> 
> View attachment 1129541
> 
> ...



They do look nice! Thanks for that information. Where do I get these?


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What a Great Score !!    Keep that one close by !     I would agree with the " John's Chain "   tires.   You'll get a vintage look with the attributes of modern rubber .   Please keep us updated on your Sweet Ride !     Congratulations !



Thanks! Definitely gonna hang on to this one a while. I’ve always thought the super deluxe‘s were sharp looking.


----------



## BULLITT65 (Jul 8, 2020)

Can someone post a link to Jons chain tires, so I can see what they offer and pricing ? thanks


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 8, 2020)

See link. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/u...ping-all-black-tire.53663/page-6#post-1165671


----------

